# Hello!



## NeonMixer (Mar 3, 2015)

So my neighbors have chickens and they are eating each other's feathers. Its cold down here and i have to let them out into the cold. Poor things shiver. Why are they doing this? How do i stop it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Over crowding most often is the issue. Could also be that their feed is either lacking in quality or not enough protein.


----------



## NeonMixer (Mar 3, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Over crowding most often is the issue. Could also be that their feed is either lacking in quality or not enough protein.


Yea most likely


----------

